# You Know You'Re A Watch-Modding Beginner When..



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

I've been getting quite excited about the prospect of modding the incoming Seiko BM.

I did quite well in choosing hand/dial combo's i think, though the proof will be in the pudding.

However, I went reading (yet) another review of the BM and for the first time noticed a line referring to the upwards curve of the dial to form a chapter ring.....

Shuffled over to the supplier I've sourced the parts for, and sure enough, it mentions the need to purchase a chapter ring, as the dials are flat.

Guess what Muggins here didn't even think about 

Just ordered one, but that's going to be another couple of weeks.

Is there anything else I need to buy before I lose my mind!??


----------



## brgkster (Jul 14, 2009)

well as least you researched again before you started, imagne if you had modded it then powered it up,

(language timothy)


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

every time you do a mod you we learn something new,thats the fun of it and owning something different and how you want it to look and function, good luck

paul


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Most tinkerers learn the hard way. At least you have not ruined something. I hate that moment exactly at the point when you realise you have done something terrible. For me it's usually when im so focussed on one job that i over look or forget about something else. An example would be putting a movement in a holder to work on the front side and tightening the holder on the balance!!! I put the balance in at the very last minute now. That's a lesson I won't forget.


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

I have recently modded a BM to become a YM lookilikee(couldn't afford the real thing).

On the dial I took out the chapter ring is a seperate piece of plastic attached to the FLAT dial by several tiny lugs.

The new dial(generic 7S26) fits so nicely that I find it looks better without any chapter ring.

Good luck with the mod', while inserting the new dial I did manage to chip it which took quite a while and several different pots of paint to rectify.


----------

